# Doe only eating hay and refusing pellets?



## SarahMelisse (Feb 12, 2012)

First off, I love this forum. I always seem to get just the answer I need. Thanks guys!

Now to my rabbit issue: I have an angora doe that is potentially pregnant (I bred her at the beginning of the month) and all day today she has refused to eat her pellets. Her whole morning ration of pellets was still in her bowl. She seems to be eating plenty of hay and water. 
When I refilled her pellets and hay she seemed like she couldn't get enough hay --practically ravenous-- but didn't even sniff the pellets. Her poop from today is half the size as normal and very wet looking. Could this be wool block?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

I heard some does will get picky when prego.  Or  refuse pellets 

(as long as she's eating hay and drinking she should be fine.)
But, I might be wrong.


----------



## Snowfie (Feb 12, 2012)

My doe does that between the first and second week of her pregnancy.  It can be challenging to keep their condition throughout the pregnancy when they're only eating hay.  I will give her a big handful of sunflower seeds (she loves them, even when she's pregnant) or oats everyday.  On her last week of pregnancy I'll also give her a little bit of Calf Manna.  This last pregnancy she was in fabulous condition when she kindled.  

If it is pregnancy related her appetite should rebound when she gives birth.

Good luck.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks... That makes me feel a little better. I'll have to pick up some sunflower seeds for her tomorrow and see if she'll eat those. Do you get them shelled or whole seeds? And your doe has had smaller than normal droppings when she goes through this phase?


----------



## Snowfie (Feb 12, 2012)

I get the tiny black sunflower seeds.  She eats them shell and all.  But sunflwoer seeds have a lot of fat so it keeps her energy up when she's not eating much else.

Assuming your doe likes them, your milage may vary.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 13, 2012)

Update: My doe ate about half of her pellets this morning and all of her hay. She is also continuing to drink a normal amount of water so I don't think I'll have to worry about her too much. She is my first pregnant doe so her change in appetite startled me.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 13, 2012)

At least she's not holding out for pickles and ice cream. After seeing what pregnant women do with their diets, I don't let anything pregnant does want to eat or not eat worry me!


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol... Yeah... That's true. Mine was bacon and mangos so she's still doing better than I did.


----------

